# Another good Seafrance deal summer 06



## arrow2 (May 9, 2005)

8) Just booked Fri 14/7 2215 Dover Calais £35 and return Sun 30/7 1930 £50, total £85 for my 7.1 metre Autotrail. Pretty good huh?? P&O wanted £115, Norfolk Line less than £100 but I did not want longer crossing or to end up in Dunkirk.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Seems to be a good deal you've found.

Did you notice that P&O have added a £10.00 fuel supplement to their Dover/Calais route. (More on other routes.)


----------



## arrow2 (May 9, 2005)

No I did not notice that - I had an email from Speedferries recently saying that they would not be charging supplements any more. Someone told me Speedferries are not operating any more - not sure if true, must check website.

Kevin


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

I found Sea france fare very good last year ,will use them this year if travelling that way.aido


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Good Evening!

I've recently booked Sea France. Outward mid-Feb. and return mid-May for a total of £70 for my Nuevo.

I found the best deal was via the C & CC travel service as the times I wanted were more expensive if I booked direct with Sea France.


----------

